# Generic Cytomel - looking for experiences vs Brand Cytomel



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the title covers it -

I need an opinion on Brand Cytomel vs Generic due to considerable cost savings - $230 quarterly vs $30. The cost has come WAY down as last time i looked they were about the same - I guess it depends on the insurance but WOW!!

I've been on Cytomel for multiple years and am fearful to go generic -


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm on generic Cytomel, and it works just fine for me. Been on generic since I started on T3 meds, so I don't have any name brand experience to compare it to.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

I was on generic, did not do well.....did better on brand, but still not "right".....now on Armour, and doing great! I think the deal with generic cytomel is dependent on the manufacturer.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I only ever took generic, never took name-brand. I will say that I didn't do so well on it -- tried it a couple of times at doses around 5 mcg and neither time seemed to work out. However, I'm pretty sensitive to fillers and whatnot, so take those experiences with a grain of salt.

That is definitely a big cost savings, though. Hard not to think about giving it a shot. On the plus side, T3 acts so quickly, you wouldn't have to wait long for your answer.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Octavia said:


> I'm on generic Cytomel, and it works just fine for me. Been on generic since I started on T3 meds, so I don't have any name brand experience to compare it to.


Octavia,

I'm back to considering changing to generic - it''s just so much less than the Brand which now costs me $250 for 90 days vs $12.48. My doctor wants me to stay brand - insists there is too much variation with generic.

New integrative doc wants me on Armour - but I'm in such a good place on synthetic I hate to change.

Do you see changes in your labs often? Ever?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Soooooo.....

Annual cost

$1000 vs $49.92

If it works out?

I'm already feeling a little better a week in to my meds, and I can only suspect how hard those dice are to roll once you've got it right, but.. Hard not to give it a try at those prices.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't have any comparison experience either but the generic works for me. I guess you could try it and see what happens...then,decide what you will do with your mad money!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Great information! I just ordered a 90 day supply of brand but will give the generic a try on my next refill -

It is very difficult to consider changing anything - it took me a long time to get where I am and I've been in a good place for 5 years now. The cost difference is just so extreme - how can I not consider it?

I am in a place where I have a DO who prescribes what I seem to need to keep me in a good thyroid place, a new Integrative doc who is dialing in some hormones and wants to treat "the whole me" , including thyroid - which I am terrified to leave my current doc because it's been working with me, but he does not treat my hormones.

I guess this is a good problem to have and plan to keep both on hand for the time. I've done the two physician thing before - it can be expensive but in the long run "insurance" to get what I need.

Thanks again for your experiences.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If it helps, I'm on generic T3, too, and it's working fine. I try to take brand whenever I can since I can have random reactions to generics, but the cost difference between Cytomel and generic is insane now! Luckily, generic T3 seems to be doing okay for me.


----------

